# Didn't want ya to think we were gone



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is the last rack we made and I love the small open tray on the front for knives, bait, sinkers or junk.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet........


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, Eric does very nice work.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Sharp!*

Nice work shooter! I like the decking.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

that is sweet...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice work! Can I commission a van top job? (The 4x4 is bunked without a nearby chance of replacement.)


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

gonna step out here and make some suggestions... add 2 more rod holders to the back six... one on either side... add 2 more straight up behind the rigging holders... add a place to hook/set a wash up bucket on either side of the bait/gear tray in the front... good basic design, just my thoughts to bring it to it's optimum efficiency with what your working with... the spike holders are sweet... good thoughts, but lets bring it to the next level... make sure all rod tube/holders have bottoms in them to keep the long butted rods from catching on beach debris an messing up butts...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rockfish, I am guessing you don't know we custom build each rack to the customers request and this is built as he wanted it. What ya can't see is the tubes have stops in the bottoms and there is more than enough room inside the rack to set 5 gal buckets along with coolers.

Catman32 came up with "Shooters Customs" slogan and we stand behind it everyday. "If You dream it we can build it"

Here's just a couple of simple racks we have built
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Eric210.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Eric170.jpg


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

guess that settles that then... nice work...


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Steve and Eric that another nice rack, but then again I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

dare i ask prices?

on the 3 shown


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

edgotbait said:


> dare i ask prices?
> 
> on the 3 shown


Ed, for you buddy no problem  just tell us what all you have in fishing supplies and i am sure we can work something out 
sent ya PM with my #


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK so Catman told me I had to make sure to let ya know you will be suprised on the good prices on racks.
But for pricing you have to give me a call.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

As usual, looks great, but can I make a few suggestions?

No really, maybe someday I'll have the funds. Besides, something that big might make my Jeep tip forward on its nose! Great work guys!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just how much do ya think that puppy weighs?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Here*

I can help. less than 65 pounds. And i promise you you can get that rack minus the spikes and holder for them for less than a cheap custom and good reel.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

cool shooter i will call you 
but first i have to save a few bucks 
only get 75 bucks to do as i please evey two weeks


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Just how much do ya think that puppy weighs?


My guess would have been about 75 lbs before I read Catmans post. Since I don't have a front receiver, which is where I would want it, can you guys fab something?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Can't make a promise but we have made lots fabs before.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> My guess would have been about 75 lbs before I read Catmans post. Since I don't have a front receiver, which is where I would want it, can you guys fab something?


they fabbed mine on both my honda pilot and my tahoe.

they are good folks to deal with. shooter wont stop talking so make sure to go when eric is there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Wow, Eric does very nice work.


lol. so i guess no one else got that joke????


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Eric, does do very nice work,,,,,, my friends


----------



## Hojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Shooter and Catman made this rack right before the beach rally in Buxton. They made this rack exactly the way I wanted it. They made some suggestions and that was even better. Catman made this rack in such a short time period because I wanted to fish and participate in the rally. The rack is light and it's easy to put on and take off. I put it on every weekend while fishing on Hatteras Island. It holds my 150 qt cooler with some room to spare and this past weekend I put two 54 qt coolers and two five gallon buckets inside. If you are going to buy a rack then you should call Shooter and Eric. They custom your rack to your needs and they are first class. Thanks Again. I would of posted a picture before but I'm still learning about the computer.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great to see you finally made it onto P&S.

Just as glad to see your still happy with your rack
and it's working just the way ya wanted.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they make a great rack at a great price...JMO...


----------

